# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Drugi porod

## riba26

Ja sam rodila prije niti godinu dana i evo sad za malo više od 2 mjeseca imam opet rodit.

Moj prvi porod je bio 'brz' za prvorotkinju.. pukla plodna voda ujutro oko 7, one jake trudove počeli oko podne, izgon počeo u 4 popodne, i beba (nakon epiziotomiju i naleganje) izašla prije 4 i pol.

Sad me brine drugi porod.... znam da inaće ide 'brže' i da je 'lakše' ali me zanima vaša iskustva sa drugi porod?! Jeli bilo duže, kraće, lakše, teže?! Ako ste prvi put imali epiziotomiju, jeste i drugi put? Jel beba #2 bila veća ili manja od beba #1?

----------


## L&L0809

evo, frisko iskustvo - nama je razlika 17mj, drugi porod mi je bio brzi (vodenjak pukao u 5, u 7 poceli trudovi, u pol 12 rodila), bez epiziotomije (1.porod s epi), beba je bila manja (2620g, prvo dijete je bilo 3100g). lakse mi je bilo utoliko sto sam bila drugorotka i primalja je na svaki moj trud dolazila i provjeravala kak se osjecam, jel imam nagon za tiskanjem (u 1. porodu su me ostavili, kao necu ja jos dugo roditi, pa kad je porod krenuo bila sam sama, jer su svi poradjali drugu zenu).
drugaciji je odnos prema prvorotki i prema viserotkama, tako da bi ti, sto se toga tice, trebalo biti lakse.
meni je bebica bila manja (mozda zato sto sam pusila), ali nisu mi ni datum zaceca mogli tocno odrediti jer sam ostala trudna dok sam dojila i nisam imala pravilne cikluse. rodila se ranije (prema zadnjoj mengi 2tj ranije, prema ultrazvuku 5dana ranije, ali to je sve upitno), a doktori su mi rekli da kad je tako blizu jedna trudnoca drugoj, da se onda najcesce radjaju ranije.
sretno!

----------


## KayaR

Meni je izmedju sinova razlika 17m.
Prvi porodjaj pamtim kao traumatican-sto se bolova tice :/ 
Imala epiziotomiju,kod kuce pukao sav,sili me ponovo na zivo bez anestezije....  :Crying or Very sad:  
Drugi maleni se rodio ranije-u 36.(imala sam veliki stres,mama mi je umrla 2 nedelje ranije)
Nisam ga ni osetila.
Sve je pocelo kao da cu dobiti menstruaciju,i do samoga kraja me nije ni zabolelo jace :shock: iako sam sve vreme iscekivala kada ce ti "bolovi"zapravo poceti  :Grin:  
Prvi je rodjen s 3.8kg,drugi s 3.250kg(bio bi veci da je docekao termin)
Drugi put me nisu ni sekli,ma savrseno :D 
Tako mozes roditi 10  :Wink:  
Onda je proslo 9 godina do trece trudnoce,i plasila sam se da ce mi biti kao prvi put,ali sam malenu rodila za 10 minuta,zamalo pod tusem  :Laughing:  
Jedva su me stigli staviti na stol i vec je sve bilo gotovo :D 
Sigurno ce ti biti i brze i lakse drugi put,pogotovo sto ti je tako mala razlika.
Sve ti je to jos sasvim sveze,i ici ce super-videces  :Love:

----------


## Pepita

Ma ti češ to odraditi super!!!
Ja jedva čekam tvoju priču o drugom porodu u istoj godini  :D

----------


## riba26

ajme ove priće su mi baš nekako olakšale...  hvala curke!   :Love:  

nadam se da će i meni bit tako (brže, manje bolno, i bez epi!)

----------


## majola

> Sve je pocelo kao da cu dobiti menstruaciju,i do samoga kraja me nije ni zabolelo jace :shock: iako sam sve vreme iscekivala kada ce ti "bolovi"zapravo poceti


ovo me zanima, i meni je ovako, danas sam 38. tjedan sa drugim ,razlika 27 mj. odavno imam povremeno menstrualne bolove, od proslog petka sve cesce, otvorena sam dva prsta. od trudova ni t. nekad me uhvate jaci bolovi i sve me strah da bi mogla rodit doma ako na jednom krene. Ima li netko jos kakvog iskustva?

----------


## Lutonjica

jako mi je teško uspoređivati svoja dva poroda.

drukčije su počeli (prvi s trudovima, drugi s puknućem vodenjaka)

drukčije su tekli (prvi na dripu i spasmexu, ležeći na leđima i s epiziotomijom, drugi apsolutno bez ičega, u pokretu, na stolčiću i bez epiziotomije)

trajali su podjednako dugo
bebe su bile skoro iste veličine (49 cm i 3000 g, 48 cm i 3050 g)

fizički oporavak nakog drugog poroda je bio stvarno neusporedivo brži nego nakon prvog, ali ne zato jer se radilo o drugom porodu, nego zato jer je bio prirodan.

----------


## Eci

Kod mene - 1. trajao 16 sati, zadak, velika epi, beba 2900, 49 cm.
                  2. trajao 3 sata, 1 šav, beba 3000 i 50 cm,.
                  3. trajao 20 min (od prvih osjetnih trudova), mala epi, beba 3400, 50 cm.

Mogu zaključiti da je svaki porod krači, ali više boli.  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Prvi porod trajao je 3 sata u boksu a par sati prije toga kući, s tim da su bolovi bili izdržljivi. Onih tri sata u boksu bilo je poprilično bolno. Imala sam epiziotomiju i općenito, iako se porod vodio kao lak, meni je bio najteži, najbolniji i najstresniji.
Drugi porod je trajao sve skupa sat vremena. Došla sam u bolnicu na kontrolu i ostavili su me roditi jer sam bila otvorena 6 cm (bez ijednog bola). Bilo je brzo i intenzivno ali prema prvom porodu pjesmica. Bez epi, s jednim puntom jer sam mrvicu pukla. 
Treći porod je trajao sve skupa tri sata ali sam imala bolove zadnji sat. Bilo je izdržljivo, očekivala sam jake bolove a od toga nije bilo ništa. jedino što mi je igon bio strašno bolan. Tako da moje iskustvo ide tebi u prilog.prvi je bio najgori a svaki sljedeći sve lakši i bolji. Valjda sam ja bila psihički spremnija.

----------


## colly

kako je ovo lijepo i utjesno citati  :Smile:  
iako je prvi porod prosao super, trajao 3 i pol sata, prirodno i na stolcicu.

----------


## riba26

uff, kako se nadam da će vratit ovdje za 2 mj i isto napisat kako je drugi prošao puno bolje od prvog!   :Grin:

----------


## sweetmint

> uff, kako se nadam da će vratit ovdje za 2 mj i isto napisat kako je drugi prošao puno bolje od prvog!


I ja ...i ja    :Grin:

----------


## marissa22

evo da utješim
meni je kao i tebi mala razlika između prva dva poroda(14mj)
...prvi porod..turbo brz..2 tiskanja i gotovo..možda sve ukupno 2 sata malo jačih bolova
al psiha je psiha pa san na drugi unmirala otic
nisan spavala danima od straha..
došla san na pregled plodne vode, i ostavili su me za porod
nisam imala trudove, al sam došla otvorena 4cm, i otvorila se još 1cm nakon pregleda, znači sve skupa 5 cm , bez bolova, bez trudova
.....kad san obavila sve ono šta moraju, dali su mi drip...i od prvog truda do izgona prošlo je ravno 25minuta.....nisu me rezali, nisam imala punte,
oporavak....6 dan nakon poroda prala sam pod i wc  :Grin:  
nemoj se trest
ako je prvi bia brz...drugi ce ti bit kraci(tako je mene ginićka tješila)
sretno  :Love:

----------


## marissa22

..i da ...druga beba je bila teža (3270)

----------


## riba26

> došla san na pregled plodne vode, i ostavili su me za porod
> nisam imala trudove, al sam došla otvorena 4cm, i otvorila se još 1cm nakon pregleda, znači sve skupa 5 cm , bez bolova, bez trudova
> .....kad san obavila sve ono šta moraju, dali su mi drip...i od prvog truda do izgona prošlo je ravno 25minuta.....nisu me rezali, nisam imala punte,
> oporavak....6 dan nakon poroda prala sam pod i wc


wow wow   :Naklon:  ufff, ja bi bili zauvijek zahvalna i u raju da je meni tako!!!!!

p.s. zašto su ti dali drip?

----------


## marissa22

drip-ja ti iman panični poremećaj, ginekolog i psihijatar su mi to naveli u trudničkoj knjižici, pa da ubrzaju porod, da ne bi došlo do napadaja koji bi moga sve poremetit
srića, ništa od toga se nije dogodilo, sve je prošlo super  :Smile:

----------


## marissa22

inače, napadaje san dobila misec nakon prvog poroda, tako da na drugi mi je bilo otić...uf ajme, iako mi je prvi bia idealan stvarno
tako da san se samo raspitivala za drugi porod, od doktora do foruma do svih
i svi su rekli isto....drugi je psihički teži(jer znaš šta te čeka, koliko god prvi porod zaboraviš kad ti daju bebu u ruke, tako ga se odma sitiš kad tribaš drugi put otić  :Grin:  )al je fizički lakši...tijelo već zna, već je prošlo to, brže se otvoriš...
iako, opet, svaki je porod individualan i poseban
al ako ti je prvi bia super, ne vidin razlog da ti i drugi neće bit
nema straja  :Love:

----------


## daisy may

1. porod - na dan termina išla na inducirani (nakon amnioskopije...) nakon par kapi dripa i sjedenja na lopti otvorila sam se skroz (a došla otvorena 1cm..) i rodila u roku od 20minuta nakon dolaska u rađaonu,  :D 
epi - dosta su me recnuli upravo zbog turbo brzog izgona
bolove mogu ocjeniti s ocjenom 3 od 10 ukupno....
beba 49cm i 3450g

2. porod - prirodni trudovi, porod trajao neki 45minuta,  :D 
malo pukla, 
bolovi 5 od 10,
beba 49cm i 2850g

----------


## marissa22

uuuuuu....bolja si za 5 min...  :Grin:

----------


## In love

Prvi porod - školski, sve počelo sa proljevom oko 4 ujutro, prirodni trudovi, nikakvi klistiri, brijanje i sl, probušili so mi vodenjak, dobila i epi, u 9 je bila beba vani   :Smile:  3150g i 51 cm

Drugi porod - sve je poćelo oko 6 ujutro, u 9 je bila beba vani. Bio je krivo okrenut ( gurao se sa čelom ) pa smo čekali da se okrene inaće bih morala na carski. Isto nisam dobila klistir, ni brijanje, kada sam došla u rodilište su me poslali pravac u radjaonu..Nisam imala epi. 3740 g i 55cm

A teći porod je posebna prića  :/  jer nismo ni stigli do rodilišta, beba je rodjena u autu ( ako vas zanima možete procitati na prićama sa poroda)...

----------


## sandra23

baš čitam i tražim sličnu temu  :Smile:  moram reći jako ste me rzveselile.prvi porod mi je trajao kratko(računam od kad sam legla u boks do kad sam rodila-3h)makar trudovi-neredoviti-trajali su 2 dana prije.
ako sad rodim za 3h-nitko sretniji od mene!makar čini se da to bude barem za pola kraće,morat ću pripaziti da ne rodim i ja u autu  :Laughing:  

jel ima kjoa da je drugi porod bio teži od prvog?a vi kojim je bio kraći,pričajte još malo,utješite nas zabrinute  :Love:

----------


## kole

ja se malo hrabrim i nadam da nece biti kao 1. koji je trajao oko 30 sati, doduse induciran, S. nije hteo napolje pole 44 tj i dva dana pa su ga malo poterali... tako da  nece biti tesko da mi drugi bude kraci  :Laughing:  ali nekao sam uverena da ce ovaj porod biti brzi i da necu preneti ipak sad imam jednog malog sisara pa se uzdam u njegovu pomoc  :Love:

----------


## Fidji

Nakon prvog poroda poraste broj receptora za oskitocin u maternici.
Zato drugi puta maternica reagira još bolje i obično je drugi porod kraći, ali intenzivniji.

Također niti psihološka komponenta nije za zanemariti.

----------


## Bebinja

> Nakon prvog poroda poraste broj receptora za oskitocin u maternici.
> Zato drugi puta maternica reagira još bolje i obično je drugi porod kraći, ali *intenzivniji.*
> Također niti psihološka komponenta nije za zanemariti.


intezivniji osjećaji ili bolovi?

----------


## mamal

riba, ti si rodila drugo u 9.mjesecu?

pa gdje su dojmovi, ne mogu ih naći na ovoj temi, a baš me zanima  :Wink:  

ja imam roditi u travnju 2010. drugo dijete, prvo sam rodila relativno brzo uz epiduralnu, čemu se nadam i drugi put  :Grin:  

ajde piši kako ti je prošlo, ili me uputi na link, hvala....

----------


## anjica

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nakon prvog poroda poraste broj receptora za oskitocin u maternici.
> Zato drugi puta maternica reagira još bolje i obično je drugi porod kraći, ali *intenzivniji.*
> Također niti psihološka komponenta nije za zanemariti.
> 
> 
> intezivniji osjećaji ili bolovi?


u mom slucaju bolovi
(drugi porod mi je bio puno bolniji nego prvi)

----------


## Fidji

> Bebinja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Fidji prvotno napisa
> ...


I ja bi rekla da mi je treći bio bolniji od drugog, ali sam se definitivno lakše nosila s osjećajem boli. Uz to, sve je kraće trajalo, pa mi je bio i drastično manji osjećaj umora na kraju.

(Prvi se ne uklapa u taj trend jer je bio od početka pod dripom.)

----------


## momze

> I ja bi rekla da mi je treći bio bolniji od drugog, ali sam se definitivno lakše nosila s osjećajem boli. Uz to, sve je kraće trajalo, pa mi je bio i drastično manji osjećaj umora na kraju.


identicno ovako i meni
jedino sto moram dodati da sam tu bol, obzirom da sam vec bila u 41-om tjednu, toliko zeljno ocekivala tako da kada sam osjetila prve trudove toliko sam se odusevila i sa radoscu sam im se prepustila   :Smile:

----------


## Bebinja

imam neki osjećaj da će mi ovaj drugi porod proć jako brzo, i prvi je bio brz,bez ikakvih kemija,nadam se i ovaj put da će biti tako.
ne sjećem se svojih osjećaja sa prvog poroda, boli se više sjećam,ali ništa tako strašno.
eh sad,pošto ova druga beba stiže relativno kratko nakon prvog proda,jeli moguće da stigne prije termina? svaki put to zaboravim pittat doktoricu.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Prvi porod: 2 i pol sata otkad sam stigla u bolnicu (došla 3 cm otvorena), ležeći, epiziotomija
Drugi porod: 8 i pol sati otkad sam stigla u bolnicu (isto stigla 3 cm otvorena), na stolčiću, prirodan (osim bušenja vodenjaka)
Ja te neću utješiti jer je meni drugi porod bio teži i bolniji, a da ne spominjem bol nakon poroda kad se maternica vraća (nakon drugog poroda me 10 puta više bolilo).

----------


## dani1

Prvi porod carski.
Drugi porod luđački trudovi na 2-1 min 3,5 sati do izgona.
Treči porod cca 12 sati trudova, podnošljivih, ali izgon je bio puno bolniji. Svaki puta epizotomija.

----------


## kole

prvi porod induciran i duuugacak, lezeci bez epi
drugi upola kraci ali intenzivniji i nazalost i ovog puta lezeci (malena je okrenula lice ka izlazu te mi nisu dozvolili stolcic) zavrsio sa epizomijom,   :Sad:  
oba puta izgubila oko litar krvi, a oporavak dosta brz drugi put jos brzi

----------


## kikki

prvi porod- 34h trudova od toga 5-6h provela na stolu, nalijeganje, epi, beba 4400
drugi porod-13h trudova od toga 1h na stolu, busenje vodenjaka, bez pucanja i epi, beba 4250

trudovi su mi bili jednako bolni, ali sam drugi put znala sto me ceka, bila sam smirenija, opustenija, znala kako tiskati, sve bolje osjecala, pratila...prvi put sam bila SOKIRANA svime:bolovima, izgledom rodilista, stola, bolnicom, klistirom, bolovima, bolovima, bolovima.....nisam se snasla

zbog svega toga sam 2 put izdrzavala trudove citavu noc dok doslovno nisam padala s nogu, plakala od bola i dosla na stol skroz otvorena. dokica mi probusila vodenjak i za sat vremena rodila.

----------


## spunky125

znači 2x možda bude kraće  :Grin:

----------


## gabrijela7

budući da mi je prvi bio jako dug....i potaknut i inekcijama za otvaranje, dripom i bušenjem vodenjaka iskreno se nadam da će ovaj put biti drugačije

----------


## Bebinja

drugi porod mi je bio brži,u 2 u noći dobila trudove,u 6 rođena beba.
nekako mi je bio intezivniji po osjećajima,malo je više( čini mi se) bolilo i osjetila sam ring of fire...

----------


## (maša)

Prvi - trudovi od ponoći, kao lagana M bol, na 30 min pa nakon 2-3 sata na 10 min, ujutro oko 10 su bili na 5 min..u pola 11 došli u bolnicu, čekala na pregled, otvroena 8 cm...rodila u 13.44 
Drugi - pukao vodenjak u  6.30 (4 cm otvorena, bila u bolnici jer su htjeli inducirati porod) u 9.00 malac je bio vani

Oba su mi bila super...ja sam očekivala nešto bolnije i teže  :Smile:

----------


## agaco

Znaci mozda i meni bude 2x kraci.. 36. tj

----------


## Ninči

Meni je cijelo vrijeme u glavi prije 2.poroda bila moja cimerica iz rodilišta-četverotka, koja mi je govorila na moje "valjda će 2.put biti lakše", da je njoj 2.porod bio najteži. I dođem na pregled u rodilište kad sam trebala roditi 2.dijete, ono njena šogorica čeka isto pregled- i njoj 4.put i isto mi kaže da joj je 2.put bilo najteže. 
Nadala sam se da kod mene neće tako biti, a bilo je....2.porod mi je trajao duže nego prvi i bio teži nego  prvi....ali samo mi je izgon bio teži (jer je mali išao licem van) i to što sam cijelo vrijeme od bušenja vodenjaka imala nagon za tiskanjem (to su mi rekli da je bilo isto zbog stava licem), ali mi je bol bila puno podnošljivija nego prvi put. Još da sam smjela hodati i mijenjati položaj kako sam htjela i da mi nisu probušili taj nesretni vodenjak (jer za tim nije bilo nikakve potrebe), mislim da bih uživala u svom drugom porodu  :Sad:  Ovako je bilo koma  :Sad:  Sad se nadam da će 3.put valjda biti bolje!

----------


## iva1602

> Meni je cijelo vrijeme u glavi prije 2.poroda bila moja cimerica iz rodilišta-četverotka, koja mi je govorila na moje "valjda će 2.put biti lakše", da je njoj 2.porod bio najteži. I dođem na pregled u rodilište kad sam trebala roditi 2.dijete, ono njena šogorica čeka isto pregled- i njoj 4.put i isto mi kaže da joj je 2.put bilo najteže. 
> Nadala sam se da kod mene neće tako biti, a bilo je....2.porod mi je trajao duže nego prvi i bio teži nego prvi....ali samo mi je izgon bio teži (jer je mali išao licem van) i to što sam cijelo vrijeme od bušenja vodenjaka imala nagon za tiskanjem (to su mi rekli da je bilo isto zbog stava licem), ali mi je bol bila puno podnošljivija nego prvi put. Još da sam smjela hodati i mijenjati položaj kako sam htjela i da mi nisu probušili taj nesretni vodenjak (jer za tim nije bilo nikakve potrebe), mislim da bih uživala u svom drugom porodu  Ovako je bilo koma  Sad se nadam da će 3.put valjda biti bolje!


joj sjećam se te cure iz tvoje sobe...jako jako mlada a rodila je četvrto...sjećam se!!! Ninči bit će bolje treći put... mene je isto strah druge trudnoće i poroda mada s prvim nisam imala nikakvih problema i ne mogu reći da mi je bilo strašno...al opet nikako da se odlučim na drugo

a ti, jel cura ili dečkić ovaj put? :Wink:

----------


## Ninči

Ma da, ona mlada cura što je super izgledala hehe  :Smile:  A ne znam, i ja se nadam da će 3.put biti bolje.

Nemam pojma šta je ovaj put  :Smile:  A živo nas sad zanima tko će biti brojniji u kući hehe Stalno se zezamo na taj račun  :Smile:

----------


## pera

Razlika između poroda 16. mjeseci.

1. porod-brz za prvorotku, počela se otvarat par tjedana prije termina, rodila s točno 39. tjedana i to samo zato jer me taj dan doktor iskasapio na pregledu. Bila sam otvorena 3 cm, a nakon njegova pregleda 5 cm. Nakon pregleda krenuli lagani trudovi, zanemariva bol, nakon klistira koji sam dobila oko 23.30, jači trudovi ali izdržljivi, u 1.30 mi prokinuli vodenjak, oko 2.30 dali drip, krenuli turbo trudovi i u 6.07 rodila. Rezali me, ali malo, 2 šava, i beba teška 3.120 kg. 

2. porod-rodila po uzv s 37+5, po menstruaciji 39+5. Otvorena od 35. tjedna za 4 cm. Zadnjih 2 dana prije poroda počele jače kontrakcije, ali jako nepravilne, i počeo je odlaziti sluzni čep. Na dan poroda bila na pregledu, otvorena 5 cm i doktor me poslao u rađaonu. U rađaonu ušla oko 19.30, rodila u 22.20. Bez dripa, bez epi. Dobila sam 2 šava jer sam površinski malo pukla. Trudovi do izgona jaki ali s razmakom na  7 min. Nisam ni pomislila da bi mogla tako brzo rodit, jer svi spominju trudove na 1-2 minute. Doktor mi je nekih 45. min prije poroda probušio vodenjak, nakon toga sve je bilo brzo, nakon par turbo trudova, nagon za tiskanje i beba je krenula. Težina 3460 kg. Puno lakši porod, ali psihički za mene teži. Prvi put sam u rađaonu ušla s osmjehom, i nakon poroda bila ushićena, a ovaj put sam s totalnim strahom išla rodit i sve mi je nekako bilo psihički teže za podnjeti.

----------


## agaco

Frisko iskustvo - drugi porod od prije 5 dana  :Smile: . Oba poroda s epiduralnom zbog epilepsije i potencijalnih napada. Drugi porod: kraci 2 sata, laksi i fizicki i psihicki. Drugi bez epiziotomije, prvi sa. Drugi porod 2 tjedna prije termina - spasio me decko od vrucinaaa! Drugi porod: mogu vec sad sve raditi normalno, prvi sam se oporavljala 10ak dana.

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Razlika između 1. i 2. poroda 3 godine.

Prvi je bio induciran, prokidanje vodenjaka ujutro u 10h, drip od 13h i rodila u 18.50h.

Drugi prirodan, lagani trudovi cijelo popodne taj dan, oko 20h su počeli jači, na 3 minute i tad sam tek odlučila poći u rađaonu. Rodila sam u 22.10h. Puno lakše, brže i manje bolno.

----------


## BubikaM

razlika izmedju poroda 16 mjeseci.

prvi - krenulo prirodno, medjutim kako se nisam otvarala dali mi drip. i sa time i dolatin. katastrofa. jedva sam docekala izgon, rodila u par trudova. malo popucala, dva sava.

drugi - dosla ujutro na pregled otvorena 3cm sa nekakvim slabim trudovina. prekoracila termin 5 dana. doktor mi je predlozio da idem u radjaonu posto je bebici bila pupcana oko vrata. prekinuli su mi samo vodenjak. trudove sam do zadnjega prohodala tj. proplesala. ali izgon me satrao. trajao je sat vremena uz tisakanje, tiskanje, tiskanje. beba je bila velika, malo mi je zapeo, ali na kraju sve dobro proslo. isto sam zaradila samo dva sava. jedino sam se oporavljala duze od prvog poroda.

----------


## rikikiki

Zašto je izgon bolniji u drugom (ili trećem itd) porodu? 
Moji trudovi su bili strašno bolni, a izgon uopće nije bolio ... ni najmanje. Radi se o prvom ... i zasad jedinom porodu, a po vašim iskustvima vidim da je svaki sljedeći izgon uglavnom vrlo bolan. Kako to?

----------


## BubikaM

> Zašto je izgon bolniji u drugom (ili trećem itd) porodu? 
> Moji trudovi su bili strašno bolni, a izgon uopće nije bolio ... ni najmanje. Radi se o prvom ... i zasad jedinom porodu, a po vašim iskustvima vidim da je svaki sljedeći izgon uglavnom vrlo bolan. Kako to?


vjerujem da je meni izgon bio bolniji jer sam rodila bebu od 4kg, a prva mi je bila teska 3100g. ipak je razlika za kilo, glavica je bila veca.
sjecam se da su u toku izgona spominjali drip da poguraju stvar, jer su se moji trudovi prorijedili od toliko dugog tiskanja. tj. izgubila sam snagu.
sva sreca bila je iskusna babica i sve je proslo ok, iako mi je napola glavice beba zapela, a truda niotkud.
na kraju se ipak priroda pobrine za sve.

----------


## (maša)

Meni je drugi izgon bio teži...izašli su obojica u 2 truda al drugi je bio 500 g teži (4140)  i 1 cm manji ....pa je sigurno i to razlog...

a većinom je druga beba veća od prve..nadam se samo da 3. nije puno veća od 2.  :Grin:

----------


## andiko

Krasno.... Prvi mi je bio glavat...a sad na uzv u 33. tjednu, glavica velika za 39tj...brrrrr

----------


## vesnare

Dugo se ovdje nije pisalo - ima li novijih iskustava.
Kako mi se bliži (bar se nadam) drugi porod.
I prva i druga trudnoća postignute su IVF-om, a prvo sam rodila točno na termin. Porod je krenuo puknućem vodenjaka. Nije bilo nikakvog predznaka u stilu pripremnih trudova i sl.
Mislim da me više brine ovaj porod, jer je prva beba bila 4150 teška, no sad je cura pa možda budemo ispod te granice...
Prvi put nisam znala da je bitno i kako je beba okrenuta, bez obzira što je glavica dolje, pa smo se dosta napatili uz dva dripa. lijekove protiv bolova, kisika i sl. Sreća da je za A. na kraju bilo sve OK i doc mi je morao leći na trbuh, jer usprkos jakim trudovima, nagonu za izgon i svim čarima beba se nije spustila dovoljno, jer je licem bio okrenut prema mom trbuhu.
Cura je za sada licem okrenuta u moju lijevu stranu.
Ima li šanse da opet krene sa puknućem vodenjaka i blizu termina?
Brine me u cijeloj priči jer sam zadnji pregled imala sa 37+3 i uputu da se javim 2-3 dana prije termina ako ne krene porod, a ja bih pričekala baš taj dan kad je termin (koji btw pada petkom). Soc. ginić mi je u ST, a rodit ću u Kninu, gdje sam i prvo i imam prebivalište. I uvjetima sam zadovoljna, pogotovo rooming in-om i što nije gužva u rađaoni itd...

----------


## mimi 25

Evo frisko iskustvo.
Drugi porod (prije 2 mj) je bio puno brzi i meni nekako bezbolniji. Vec sam napisala da mislim da je to zato jer sam znala sto me ceka pa sam se psihicki pripremila na takvu vrstu boli.
Prvi put je bila epi, drugi put bez, a nisam ni pukla.
I prvi i drugi put sam rodila u 37 tt.
Sto se tice okretanja bebe, citala sam da se ona moze okrenuti u najpovoljniji polozaj i netom prje izgona.
Netko je napisao da druga beba bude teza i kod mene se to pokazalo tocnim, drugi sin je bio tezi za 150 g.

----------


## Bebinja

mogu reći da mi je drugi porod bio intezivniji po osjećajima neko prvi.
i da,druga beba je bila točno 700gr teža i 5 cm veća od prve.

----------


## laura29

Drugi porod, unatoč mome strahu kako će proći, bio je kao iz snova. Budući da je prvi porod bio induciran - drip ublažen epiduralnom, nisam znala kako prirodan trud uopće izgleda (ali sam znala da pod dripom booolee i dolaze jedan za drugim). Drugi porod je bio vremenski nešto duži, ali zato mnogo manje bolan (zaista prirodni trudovi manje bole i mogu se normalno prodisati u odnosu na trudove pod dripom), bez dripa, veći sam dio trudova prohodala kod kuće i u predrađaonici, bez epiziotomije i šivanja, beba bila vani u dva truda izgona. Jedino je vodenjak bio prokinut na osam prstiju otvorenosti. Bila sam svjesna i prisebna svakoga trenutka od prvoga truda do prvoga kmee. Nakon ovakvoga poroda nije mi strana pomisao ni na još jedno dijete.

----------


## choko

Kako mi se bliži drugi porod to me veći strah hvata , sigurno bez većih razloga ali lijepo je ovo pročitati <3

Moj prvi porod je bio super. Sve osim dripa. I cijelo vrijeme si drugi porod zamišljam bas tako , kao još jedno predivno prirodno iskustvo ( sa malim glupostima  koje mu padnu na pamet )

----------


## katarinam

> Kako mi se bliži drugi porod to me veći strah hvata , sigurno bez većih razloga ali lijepo je ovo pročitati <3
> 
> Moj prvi porod je bio super. Sve osim dripa. I cijelo vrijeme si drugi porod zamišljam bas tako , kao još jedno predivno prirodno iskustvo ( sa malim glupostima  koje mu padnu na pamet )


evo i meni je sve teže prihvatiti taj drugi porod jer znam što me čeka, nekako mi je prvi put bilo lakše, bez ikakvog straha a sve je prošlo super i nebi baš ništa mjenjala

----------


## koksy

Ako oduzmem sve ono lose, dakle busenje vodenjaka, drip...drugi porod mi je bio ljepsi po tome sto sam ga bolje dozivjela, prvi sam bila u strahu, nisam imala pojma ni o fazama poroda ni o nicemu. Sad sam bas spremna dosla i sjecam se svakog trena sto ne mogu rec za prvi porod, vecina mi je u magli. Al beba je bila manja za 390 g i 2 cm kraca. Al bio je brzi. Prvi je od onog prvog bolnog trudna trajao 4 i pol sata a drugi 2.

----------


## M@rtin@

Evo ja rodila na Badnjak i ovaj porod mi je bio duplo brži i duplo teži...od prvog truda nije prošlo ni 2 sata do izgona ali zadnji trudovi su mi bili užasni i izgon mi je bio bolan, popucala sam iznutra jer mi nisu radili epi...s prvim je vila epi i šivanje niasm ni osjetila ali ovo...ne žeelim se ni prisjećati...na kraju bitno je da je sve dobro i da je Miha živ i zdrav  :Smile:

----------


## Maky st

Moj drugi porod je bio znatno brzi nego prvi put ,ubiti trudovi su poceli oko 13h al sam ih ja ignorirala mislila sam  da to nije to jer me kicma uopce nije boljela cak sam i auto vozila i po kuci sredivala ma nema sta nisam ,trudovi su od 13h bili u razmaku svakih 10minuta ,kad sam navecer napokon odlucila da idem za rodiliste na putu mi je pukao vodenjak ,a pred bolnicu kad sam stigla vec su trudovi bili svakih par sekundi ,cudili su se da sto nisam dosla i prije al rekoh im ja da kako se razmak izmedu trudova nije smanjivao pa da nisam htjela doci i tu lezati , i tako sam ja na brzinu se presvukla u radaonu usla u 22:25 a bebicu rodila u 22:35 nikad brze ,zbilja sam ostala zacudena ,ipak kad sam dosla u radaonu bila sam 8 prstiju otvorena nisu me stigli niti srediti .Sve u svemu kazem dosta brze sam rodila nego prvi put .

----------


## lola3

zanimljivo kako se mi s prvim super porodom drugog bojimo. meni je prvi trajao, od početka laganih trudova, 4 sata pa si sad mislim da svakako moramo požuriti da se ne bi beba rodila u autu  :Smile:  cure, čini mi se logično, ali možda ima neka primjer, ako prvi put nema pucanja i rezanja onda vrlo vjerojatno neće ni drugi ili?

----------


## Kate76

*Lola3* e to se i ja pitam. Moj prvi porod je trajao manje od četiri sata, porod iz snova. Sad brijem da mi porod ne krene prije skidanja šava serklaže i što ako se počnem exspres otvarat kao i prvi put...

----------


## iva1602

ja sam prvi put rađala 12 sati... doma pukao vodenjak, bez trudova, dobila drip i tako... ali ne mogu reći da me neizdrživo boljelo...sad mi je termin za 5 tj i jako me strah, htjela bi da bude kraće ovaj put i bez dripa jer navodno trudovi prirodni manje bole? jel to istina? strah me ko da nisam nikad rodila, to je nevjerojatno....mislikm da će me panika oprat samo tak kad krene :/

----------


## koksy

> zanimljivo kako se mi s prvim super porodom drugog bojimo. meni je prvi trajao, od početka laganih trudova, 4 sata pa si sad mislim da svakako moramo požuriti da se ne bi beba rodila u autu  cure, čini mi se logično, ali možda ima neka primjer, ako prvi put nema pucanja i rezanja onda vrlo vjerojatno neće ni drugi ili?


Kod mene nije bilo ni s prvim i s drugim ni pucanja ni rezanja. S tim da je prvi bio preko 4 kg.

----------


## koksy

> ja sam prvi put rađala 12 sati... doma pukao vodenjak, bez trudova, dobila drip i tako... ali ne mogu reći da me neizdrživo boljelo...sad mi je termin za 5 tj i jako me strah, htjela bi da bude kraće ovaj put i bez dripa jer navodno trudovi prirodni manje bole? jel to istina? strah me ko da nisam nikad rodila, to je nevjerojatno....mislikm da će me panika oprat samo tak kad krene :/


Procitaj moju pricu s poroda, tamo sam detaljno opisala trudove sa i bez dripa  :Smile: 

Al da, svakako manje bolje bez dripa i puno ih je lakse prodisat.

----------


## Pepita

Moj prvi porod par sati, malo bolan, nešto pri kraju, epi.
Drugi porod, užasno brz i efikasan, bez epi. 
Prvi je bio smučkan, sve nešto nepravilno i čudno, drugi jasan i brz...
Drugi bolniji za svega dva truda  :Wink: 
Druga beba teža, izgon mnogo lakši. Totalno predivan!

----------


## laura29

Dok je vodenjak čitav, on amortizira bolove. Mislim da su prirodni trudovi s čitavim vodenjakom manje bolni nego ako prvo pukne vodenjak pa zatim slijede trudovi.
Čim mi je prokinut vodenjak, trudovi (prirodni) bili su češći, bolniji, ali izdržljivi (za razliku od onih pod dripom).

----------


## Pepita

Evo da nadodam pa sad...meni je vodenjak prvi put probušen prije izgona, drugi put je sam pljusnuo isto na kraju.
Do tada su trudovi bili zaista super, totalno lagani i podnošljivi.

----------


## Kate76

Ja sam dobila trudove na dvije minute pola sata nakon što mi je pukao vodenjak, do tada nisam osjetila apsolutno ništa. Prirodni trudovi su bili bolni, ali pravilni i podnošljivi. Onda su mi dali drip i nastalo je veselje, skoro bez pauze, ali i dalje se da izdržati. Nakon toga epiduralna. Pjesma, trudovi se osjete, al manje. Izgon, prestala djelvat epiduralna, drip naravno i dalje prisutan, al sam izgon je nešto sasvim drugo, on peče, ne bi to opisala kao pravu bol. Sve u svemu, nije strašno.
No, kad se sjetim da sad opet trebam rodit, panic!

----------


## koksy

Ma izgon je zakon! Najbolji dio poroda. Kad znas da se napokon desava porod. A ne kad u trudovima cekas kad ce vise. :Smile:

----------


## iva1602

cure a kako ste bile otvorene prije prvog a kak prije drugog poroda? ja prije prvog poroda uopće nisam bila otvorena, sve dok me nisu prikopčali na drip, morali su me porodit jer je pukao vodenjak. sad sam 36 tjedana, jučer bila kod ginića, vanjsko ušće je uloživo do unutarnjeg a unutarnje bi se dalo prisilno proć (doslovno ovako piše u nalazu *-* ) , napipao je bebi i glavicu, cerviks je nešto mekši i retroponiran... znači li ovo da možda imam šanse da dobijem ovaj put svoje trudove i rodim uz što manje ili nimalo dripa?  rekao mi je neka izdržim još 2 tj pa mogu ići roditi......

----------


## Kikica1

iva javim ti  :Smile:  Mislim da nema pravila. Meni je prvi porod poceo trudovima, onda nakon dva sata otisla voda i trudovi poceli na gusto, onako po slobodnoj procjeni 3-5 min. Rodila sam bez dripa (na moju molbu da mi ga ne daju ako ne moraju). Bila sam sa 38tj.otvorena 1,5 cm i vj prohodna do glavice jer su mi radili amnioskopiju, bili digli frku zbog losih protoka - rodila sa 39 tj.
Ovaj puta  prelezala pol trudnoce jer sam se pocela otvarati, vanjsko usce ulozivo, smeksano, sa 36.otvorena 1 cm, usce meko, skraceno, mali skroz dolje, dokica mislila da necu ni docekati kontrolu - a sa 38+2 i dalje sve isto, otvorena 1,5 cm i kaze da moze napipati glavicu...mene sad pere paranoja da ovaj puta ne prenesem i zavrsim jos na indukciji.

----------


## koksy

Nema pravila, nazalost. Bila sam otvorena mjesec i pol 2-3 prsta, nakraju ipak na dripu zavrsila jer sam, navodno, prenjela jako puno...Ma, necu se ni prisjecat...

----------


## puntica

prvo dijete: 3300g/51cm, položaj glavom - kaos od poroda, užasno dug oporavak
drugo dijete: 3600g/53cm, rodila se na noge (prvo desna noga LOL) - lagan i bezbolan porod bez oporavka

na drugom porodu nisam ni skužila da imam prave trudove dok mm nije počeo štopati (bili su na 2-3 minute i trajali 1,15min a nisam skužila - fakat me niš nije boljelo). pa je ošo vodenjak i rodila sam u roku od pola sata. s tim da sam do pucanja vodenjaka gledala tv s djetetom u krilu  :Grin: 


išla bih na treće samo da vidim kakav bi to tek bio porod (valjda bih rodila u snu bez da skužim)  :Laughing:

----------


## martinaP

Meni je drugi porod bio kraći (iako je i prvi bio kratak) ali žešći. I izgon mi je bio puno teži. Doduše, drugi put sam imala nervoznu primalju, vjerujem da bi s ok primaljom bilo puno lakše.

----------


## Kikica1

Koksy, tebe se sjecam jer sam pratila sta ce bit s vama i kad ces vise roditi. Kod mene su ciklusi ko svicarski sat, znam otprilike i kad sam ostala trudna, mali od prvog ultrazvuka odgovara u dan menzisu...kod mene je po rijeckim standardima definitivno 24.2.krajnji datum..znam da idu na indukciju 10.dan od termina, jako rijetko sam cula da puste vise a i nemam se hrabrosti ni snage svadjati pa da nedajboze nesto ne bude u redu kasnije. Vjerujem da sve bebe izadju kad im dodje ako se medicina ne umjesa, mislim,nisam nikad cula da je neka zena vjecno bila trudna.

----------


## iva1602

ja sam prvog sina rodila točno na termin , isto mi je sve bilo u dan po zadnjoj mengi... sad su mjere bebice na uzv varirale i bile su do tjedan dana veće, pa ne znam znači li to samo da je beba veća ili bi mogla prije roditi.... svakako bih željela rodit prije nego na indukciju ići. tješim se da mi u prilog ide to što sam sad otvorena bar do unutarnjeg ušća a s prvim nisam ni tolko bila.... bojim se scenarija kao prvi put, pukne vodenjak a nemaš trudove a moraju te porodit u roku 12 sati oćeš-nećeš zbog infekcija.... e to mi je koma.  :/

----------


## iva1602

> prvo dijete: 3300g/51cm, položaj glavom - kaos od poroda, užasno dug oporavak
> drugo dijete: 3600g/53cm, rodila se na noge (prvo desna noga LOL) - lagan i bezbolan porod bez oporavka
> 
> na drugom porodu nisam ni skužila da imam prave trudove dok mm nije počeo štopati (bili su na 2-3 minute i trajali 1,15min a nisam skužila - fakat me niš nije boljelo). pa je ošo vodenjak i rodila sam u roku od pola sata. s tim da sam do pucanja vodenjaka gledala tv s djetetom u krilu 
> 
> 
> išla bih na treće samo da vidim kakav bi to tek bio porod (valjda bih rodila u snu bez da skužim)


mene je strah da neću prepoznat trudove ako me ulove doma. jer prvi put su bili na dripu i odpočetka u bolnici... znam da su me jako jako leđa boljela i svi trudovi išli iz donjeg dijela leđa pa kasnije prema naprijed, sad me isto nekad steže u leđima pa ne znam jel su to lažnjaci... fakat sam munjena ko da prvi put idem rodit. niš ne znam!

----------


## astral

joj, meni je prvi put bila totalna koma
došla na pregled plodne vode a oni me ostavili u rodilište
u podne spojena na ctg, u 3 spojena na drip, u pet prokinut vodenjak, u ponoć odvedena u box i dali mi epiduralnu, do pet ujutro bila u bunilu i poluonesviještenom stanju, nikako se otvorit, beba se od mog tiskanja vratila natrag...ajme užasa, ja umorna, iscrpljena od ležanja 18 sati jedva nekako rodila u 5.40 ujutro, naravno izrezana....

stvarno se nadam da će ovaj put biti lakše ili bar brže
pomalo me i strah

----------


## puntica

> mene je strah da neću prepoznat trudove ako me ulove doma.


kužim te
meni su lažnjaci počeli točno 9 dana prije poroda, i trajali do poroda, svaki dan, nekad duže nekad kraće
zato nisam ni skužila kad su lažnjaci postali 'pravi' - ko da prvi put rađam  :Rolling Eyes: 

da sam otišla odmah u bolnicu moje bi dijete bilo 9 dana starije nego što je
ovako nisam ni stigla do bolnice  :Laughing:

----------


## Kate76

*Puntica* šališ se, šta nisi stigla u bolnicu, rodila doma? Ja se nisam nikako mogla zabunit, kad je krenulo, krenulo iz sve snage. Al to ne znači da će i ovaj put tako. Peru me menstrualni bolovi već par večeri, jel to priprema? Kako izgledaju lažnjaci?

----------


## puntica

> Peru me menstrualni bolovi već par večeri, jel to priprema? Kako izgledaju lažnjaci?


meni su lažnjaci bili jednako slabi ko pravi trudovi, kao da ću dobit mengu, odnosno malo manje bolno od toga
stezanje maternice par dana nakon poroda je više boljelo od trudova  :Rolling Eyes: 

fakat čudno  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## iva1602

mene uvijek steže u leđima..nekad probode i u rodnici, ali imam osjećaj da se to beba glavicom malo dolje nabija....

----------


## erina

Ajme i meni je najveći strah da neću skužiti prirodne trudove, bilo lažni ili pravi, što je to i kako izgleda. Prvi porod bio "na prepad" zbog lošeg ctg-a, ostajanje u bolnici odmah, totalno zatvorena, drip otpočetka i ostale "radosti" što idu uz to. Čak mi i uz drip prvi trudovi bili jednaki kao bh kontrakcije,dr me stalno obilazila i propitkivala jel me boli da sam se ja zabrinula što me niš ne boli. Bolni trudovi počeli puno kasnije, preko 5 cm bila otvorena kad su počela križa presijecati, ja navalila sestri da mi podigne naslon malo jer mi neudobno a ona meni: ne draga, to su vam trudovi  :Rolling Eyes: . Dao Bog da i ovaj put bolovi krenu tako kasno :Grin: 

*Kate* čovječe tebi fakat još malo ostalo  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## iva1602

erina kod tebe prvi put sve identično kao i meni... 12 sati na dripu al izdrživo, pravi bolovi počeli tek pred kraj. što znači loš ctg, povišeni ili sniženi bebini otkucaji? toga se isto malo bojim jer mi je ova bebica jako jako mirna puno mirnija od sinčića pa se bojim da mu i otkucaji budu sporiji kaj ja znam prava sam paničarka... ja ta 2 tj idem na ctg. bojim se te indukcije bez svojih trudova i početka poroda. htjela bi prirodniji porod ovaj put..... 

kate koliko ti još brojiš?

a ti erina?

----------


## erina

Meni je N bila jako mirna beba i taj dan otkucaji srca bili sniženi, sužen ctg kako oni kažu. Par sati je osluškivali na ctg-u al nikako je nisu mogli razbuditi pa pala takva odluka. Ja sam se tad još borila da bi ja probala to prirodno al kad mi je dr rekla da me ne smije pustiti doma s takvim nalazom sam se pomirila i samo poželila da sve bude ok. Sad imam još cca 10 tjedana fore, curka ovaj put puuuno življa, da ne kažem divlja :Grin:  pa se nekako nadam drugačijem scenariju.
Meni frendica nedavno rodila, isto priželjkivala prirodniji porod kao i mi pa kaže da su je prirodni trudovi satrali puno više nego drip, baš me utješila :Laughing:

----------


## Kate76

Danas 36+1, šav serklaže mi skida za 10 dana, mislim da ću rodit najkasnije sljedeći vikend. Beba mi je skroz nisko, sad me opet nešto steže, il se namješta il imam BH. Mislila sam da to što sam već rodila znači i iskustvo, al ja kao da mi je prvi put.

----------


## Kate76

Uf, ma nema pomoći, trudove ćemo proći. Meni samo bitno da beba bude ok, bojala sam se i prošli put, a na kraju mi samo jedna misao bila u glavi, ja nek eksplodiram samo da beba bude dobro. Kad krene porod, nema povratka. E jesam se sad mudro izrazila.

----------


## erina

Držite se cure još tih 10-ak dana kad ste već ovoliko izdržale pa nek krene onda ako će odmah kad se putevi otvore  :Wink:  Ja sam isto sva isprepadana ovaj put, vjerujem da će ono iskustvo isplivati kad se krene i bude najpotrebnije. Kao što kažeš nema nazad, pa kud puklo :Laughing:

----------


## Lutonjica

meni je drugi porod bio najlakši i nakon njega sam se najbrže oporavila. 
nakon njega je na listi treći porod, a prvi porod je definitivno bio najgori po svim kriterijima.

----------


## aishwarya

> meni je drugi porod bio najlakši i nakon njega sam se najbrže oporavila. 
> nakon njega je na listi treći porod, a prvi porod je definitivno bio najgori po svim kriterijima.


točno tako je i meni. prvi porod je bio hitni carski, a s drugim djetetom dobro da sam stigla do bolnice. Za treće sam mislila da će porod sigurno bit još i lakši, ali sam se prevarila. No skužila sam da sam najlakše rodila dijete s najmanjim opsegom glave, a ono s najvećim nisam ni uspjela roditi vaginalno

----------


## Lutonjica

ja nemam pojma koji su im bili opsezi glava, ali svi troje su imali i još uvijek imaju malene glave. svi smo takvi u familiji.
što se ostalih mjera tiče, prvo i drugo dijete su bili skoro identične težine i dužine, dok je treće bilo za kilu teže od njih  :Smile:  ali je svejedno rođeno lakše i ljepše nego prvo

----------


## erina

Meni je N u usporedbi s bebama oko nas imala baš veliku glavu a pri porodu je bila 35 cm što je kao neki prosjek. Čak neka djeca koja su rođena duža i teža od nje su mi kraj nje izgledala puno manja zbog manje glavice. Zato sad kad dr kaže da su nogice naprednije/duže kažem neka, bolja mi opcija da cm idu u noge nego u glavu  :Grin:

----------


## iva1602

i mojem su nožice duže ....  :Smile: ) a opseg glavice nam je bio u 34. tj 31 cm ,a prvi sin je imao 35 cm opseg glavice pri porodu... mislim da će mjerama biti jako jako slični....  :Smile:  

cure ja sam danas 36+2 i totalno me strah hvata svakim danom sve više..čim me nešto probode,stegne odmah osluškujem jel to to.....

----------


## Beti3

*iva*, smijem li ti napisati: Ne boj se. Moć ćeš ti to. Znaš što te čeka. Samim time će ti se činiti brže. I možda manje bolno. Ma, želim ti porod kao lijepu priču.

----------


## iva1602

hvala beti... pokušavam biti cool ali na momente imam napad panike  :Smile:  prvi put sam se isto panično bojala, no kad je sve krenulo nekako sam se opustila i jedva čekala da vidim bebu... i iznenadila se jer nije baš bila bol kakvu sam ja zamišljala, bilo je lakše... sad znam kaj me čeka, a uz to je još x faktora sastrane, i između ova 2 poroda i izgubljena bebica, tako da me strah svega... i poroda, i bebinog zdravlja al nadam se da će sve biti super.....

----------


## Kate76

*Iva* imamo termin u dan! I ja isto tako, čim me nešto stegne, prepariram se. Gdje ćeš roditi, ja u Petrovoj. Žao mi je za bebicu koju si izgubila.

----------


## iva1602

> *Iva* imamo termin u dan! I ja isto tako, čim me nešto stegne, prepariram se. Gdje ćeš roditi, ja u Petrovoj. Žao mi je za bebicu koju si izgubila.


skužila sam i ja da imamo termin u dan! i ja sam danas 36+2  :Smile:  ja ću ti u zajčevoj /merkur/ rodit...

----------


## IvanaR

Zanima me da li vam je druga trudnoća trajala koliko i prva, ili ste nosile duže ili kraće? Ja sam se prvi put porodila dobrih 10 dana pre termina, pa čisto da znam šta ovaj put da očekujem.

----------


## Lutonjica

prva trudnoća s punih 40 tjedana, druga i treća s punih 39 tjedana.

----------


## iva1602

prva punih 40,rodila na termin a za ovu ti javim za koji tjedan  :Smile:

----------


## IvanaR

Sretno iva1602! Meni je termin tek 7.5. sad tek ulazim u finale.  :Smile:

----------


## iva1602

hvala...niš se ne živciraj imaš ti još dosta vremena ... :Smile: ) mene opet ovu noć ulovile kontrakcije...malo sam se naživcirala jer je sin imao temperaturu i bubani je i počelo me stezat u leđima,bol od trtice pa preko leđa napried do trbuha.... i tak par puta...već sam mislila da je to to ali bilo je užasno nepravilno, u biti tako me stisne svake 2 min, u par navrata i prestane.... digla sam se da se prošećem i stalo je.... hvala Bogu..nek mi sinčić ozdravi prvo :/

----------


## sweetmint

Meni je prvi porod bio lagan ali je nekako dugo trajao, od trudova do poroda proslo je skoro 24 h.
drugi porod je bio tako brz da sam se jedva snasla jesu li to bili trudovi ili ne...tek kad sam vidjela krv, bolovi su se pojacali, shvatila sam da moramo u bolnicu. 8 cm otvorena, box ali se beba nije spustala. U jednom trenutku sam rekla sebi "ma nek boli itd..." i pokusala se opustiti iako su trudovi bili manijakalni...i osjetila sam spustanje bebine glave. To mi je poslije stalno prolazilo kroz glavu...kako je ljudsko tijelo napravljeno, kako priroda radi svoje.

Treceg poroda cu se uvijek sjecati...bio je lagan, trudovi nisu bili toliko bolni, pokusavala sam se opustiti (prolazila sam skustvo drugog poroda)jer sam znala da ako se grcim, beba nece htjeti ici dolje...i disati na pravilan nacin. I samo je u jednom trenutku to bilo - to. Znam da su mi se cudili jer nisam pustila ni glasa...ali eto, meni je treci porod bio predivno iskustvo i maleni je bio puno tezi od seka i sa najvecim obimom glavice i pomalo sirokim ramenima.

----------


## Kikica1

Rekoh da cu javiti, pa evo.
Prvi porod od prvog truda do poroda proslo 5 i pol sati, skolski sto bi se reklo - trudovi rijetki a jaki, nakon dva sata otisla plodna voda, trudovi se pogustili, dosla u bolnicu, 5/6 prsti otvorena, dr probusio to malo vode sta je ostalo, trudovi se pojacali, odmah pravac radjaona, rodila u roku 2h, bez dripa i inih kemikalija.

Drugi porod - sve naopacke - procurila plodna voda al toliko malo da nisam bila sigurna da li je to to dok se nije dva-tri puta ponovilo. Trudovi 0 bodova i nakon 2 i po h otisla u bolnicu. Pustili me jos par sati ovako i na kraju dali neku infuziju da se otvorim je sam zapela na 4 prsta - ta se daje po nekoj semi da se svakih pol sata pojacava doza a sveukupno je se moze primat 5h, meni se neki socijalni trudici javili nakon vise od pola boce i zestokog hopsanja po lopti, malo legla i prosli. Vec sam mislila da mi ne gine carski i pocela se pitati sta ne valja sa mnom  :Smile:  To je los dio price.

Dobar je da sam na pregledu nakon te infuzije bila otvorena tek 5 prstiju, dr odlucila probiti vodenjak i krenuli pravi trudovi. Mozda je bilo 8-10 jacih trudova koji fakat jako bole kad su me copila dva zaredom koja su me zbilja kidala i jednostavno sam skuzila da je beba krenula van. Sve u svemu pravi porod mi je trajao ciglih 15 minuta tako da ne mogu rec da je bio nesto strasno tezak ni dug, osim tog cekanja na trudove. Ovaj bebac je bio nesto malo tezi i s vecim opsegom glave od prvog ali me nisu rezali tako da sam im zbilja zahvalna jer vec tjedan nakon poroda normalno funkcioniram po doma.

----------


## iva1602

a jesu li vam trudovi bili jednaki prvi i drugi put? recimo mene je sve boljelo prvi put u leđima, a sad me nekad probode i u rodnici.... pa mi je to čudno. nisam sigurna jel mi to kontrakcija ili se beba nabija glavom u zdjelicu

----------


## Kikica1

Ja bi se zaklela da nisam imala nikakve kontrakcije ni u prvoj ni u drugoj trudnoci a logika mi kaze da sam morala ako je to vec normalna priprema maternice za porod. Ovaj puta me beba dosta glavicom stiskala u mjehur za razliku od prvog puta kad mi je micanje bebe bas bilo ugodno. Sto se trudova tice, bili su mi skroz isti, mene bas reze skroz nisko u zdjelici, nista ne osjecam ni od ni prema ledjima. Ali mogu prenijeti iskustvo svoje sogorice koja kaze da ju je prvi puta frkalo cijelu noc u zdjelici a drugi puta da je osjecala neka lagana zatezanja u kicmi i onako cisto reda radi otisla u bolnicu da bi rodila u roku od sat vremena. Nema pravila.

----------


## sweetmint

> a jesu li vam trudovi bili jednaki prvi i drugi put? recimo mene je sve boljelo prvi put u leđima, a sad me nekad probode i u rodnici.... pa mi je to čudno. nisam sigurna jel mi to kontrakcija ili se beba nabija glavom u zdjelicu


meni su trudovi bili manje-vise isti sva tri puta...topicni menstrualni bolovi, krene u ledjima pa idu prema naprijed (prema jajnicima). Uhvati pa pusti, pa kroz neko vrijeme opet uhvati pa opet pusti....pa se pojacavaju, pa ubrzavaju   :Smile:

----------


## iva1602

katee...jesi još u komadu?

evo ja sam jučer bila na ctgu prvi put, i prije toga me stezalo u kičmi ali ctg nije zabilježio nijedan trud. danas ujutro opet stezanje, opet se smirio...inače kaže mi gin da je sve omekšano i spremno , otvorena za prst do glavice i ovoja, glavica priljubljena u maloj zdjelici..... nadam se da bude to skoro.... i da će brzo biti gotovo :/

----------


## Kate76

Još u komadu. Stanje isto kao i kod tebe, popodne idem na ctg. U nedjelju mi je bilježio trudove, al ne osjećam ih...

----------


## iva1602

držim fige!!! ja sam ovakav nalaz imala s prvim djetetom 3 dana pred porod i termin.... tak da se nadam da bi uskoro mogla... s tim da mi je sad beba u zdjelici, a stariji sin je na zadnjoj konroli bio visoko....ima da ovaj mali samo ispadne van hahhah

----------


## Kate76

Dva prsta otvorena, trudova nema. Pregled opet u petak...
*Ive* kako si ti?

----------


## laura29

*Kate i Iva*, danas vam je lijep datum za porod! :Yes:

----------


## Kate76

*Laura* istina, al nema teorije, sve mirno, mojoj curi se baš neda van. Očito čeka 29.02.!

----------


## iva1602

> Dva prsta otvorena, trudova nema. Pregled opet u petak...
> *Ive* kako si ti?


još sam tu... nema ništa... tu i tamo me stegne u leđima par puta na dan i to je sve...a danas je baš lijepi datum za roditi al mislim da neću još...:/  nego cure,mora li sluzni čep obavezno biti crvenkast,smećkast? već mi 2 dana pomalo neka sluz izlazi ali žute boje, gusto i obilno... evo baš idem giniću po uputnicu za pregled i ctg u ponedjeljak, čisto sumnjam da ću roditi do tad...a ja bi vrlo rado već danas, dosta mi je već i žgaravice i svega!! hhehe......

kate super, ti si već 2 prsta....brzo buš ti rodila  :Smile: )))))

----------


## erina

O cure moje, spremate se vas dvije ozbiljno, prst po prst polako ali sigurno do cilja!  :Klap:

----------


## iva1602

što znači tijesno prohodna za prst do ovoja i glavice... što znači prst, može li se to protumačiti kao otvorenost u nekim centimetrima, kaj ja znam, 2,3cm???? 

iglavica nisko priljubljena u maloj zdjelici....

uf ovakav nalaz imam od ponedjeljka, trudići neki samo po noči, čim se ujutro dignem sve stane a ja jedva hodam kak me boli zdjelica.....*-*

----------


## laura29

Prst ti je oko 1 cm.

----------


## iva1602

ufff samo 1... tko će dočekat još 9....  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

*kateee* jesi još u komadu,javi seeeeee

----------


## mimi 25

Prije drugog poroda u ponedjeljak sam bila 1 cm otvorena, u utorak sam rodila.
Znas kako to ide.......nikad ne znas ( ima li uopce ova moja recenica smisla  :Confused: )
Sretno!

----------


## iva1602

> Prije drugog poroda u ponedjeljak sam bila 1 cm otvorena, u utorak sam rodila.
> Znas kako to ide.......nikad ne znas ( ima li uopce ova moja recenica smisla )
> Sretno!


 :Laughing:   baš i nema...  a ja više ne znam kad da krenem u rodilište...nemam nikakve trudove u pravilnim vremen.razmacima..recimo sinoć i ujutro me baš stezalo u leđima i trbuhu...a sad me upravo probadalo nekoliko puta dole...kao da se beba namješta .... ali čim se malo prošećem niš se više ne događa. strah me da neću znat kad da krenem...  :/ baš me to brine

----------


## mimi 25

Oooooo, znati ces, znati!
Je ti blizu rodiliste?
Meni su drugi porod trudovi odmah krenuli jako intenzivno.....u 1. prvi trud....u 2 smo dosli u bolnicu ( udaljeni smo 30 min) i u 3.30 rodila. Nisam planirala trcati odmah u bolnicu, ali kada sam vidjela koliko su jaki trudovi i to U SKORO PRAVILNIM RAZMACIMA smo krenuli.

----------


## mimi 25

Brzo ce to!

----------


## iva1602

> Oooooo, znati ces, znati!
> Je ti blizu rodiliste?
> Meni su drugi porod trudovi odmah krenuli jako intenzivno.....u 1. prvi trud....u 2 smo dosli u bolnicu ( udaljeni smo 30 min) i u 3.30 rodila. Nisam planirala trcati odmah u bolnicu, ali kada sam vidjela koliko su jaki trudovi i to U SKORO PRAVILNIM RAZMACIMA smo krenuli.


isto imam pola sata vožnje.... ma prvi put je pukao  vodenjak,ja kako niš nisam znala žurila sam se , na kraju sam bila 12 sati na dripu.... al isto imam osjećaj da ako me sad zgrabi da moram ipak malo požurit.

ovi sad nisu u pravilnim razmacima... jesu li i tebe boljeli tako iz leđa prema naprijed?

----------


## Kate76

*Iva* tu sam, u komadu, 2 prsta otvorena, ne osjećam nikakve trudove, ctg bilježi nešto, nepravilno.  :Cekam:

----------


## iva1602

> *Iva* tu sam, u komadu, 2 prsta otvorena, ne osjećam nikakve trudove, ctg bilježi nešto, nepravilno.


jaaaoooo.....još ćemo mi i termin dočekat kak mi se čini....

----------


## mimi 25

Iva, meni su trudovi pocinjali u ledjima, ali su bili koncentritani u trbuhu.
Jednu moju frendicu su samo ledja boljela u trudu, a trbuh puno manje.
Kako si danas?

----------


## iva1602

dobro sam,nema ništa!!!  beba je mirna... sutra idem na pregled pa ćemo vidjeti....

----------


## iva1602

evo da se javim...ja rodila u ponedjeljak 27.2. u 21:25... Luka, 3790g i 53 cm... nakon pregleda u trudničkoj sprašili me u rađaonu otovrenu 3 cm i sa slabašnim trudovima, rekli su nećemo niš forsirat.... i tak sam ja šetala niš se nije događalo trudovi stalno oko 30 na onoj crti, ni makac dalje... nakon 2,3 sata doktori odlučili dati mi spasmex i apaurin u guzu da vide ako se smire trudovi od poroda niš danas a ako se pojačaju krećemo... i tak ja opet na ctg niš ne osjećam a kad ono crta se penje ohohoho..... a mene niš ne boli... prokinuli mi vodenjak i tad me počelo šarafit ali i ponudili epiduralnu i ja rekla može. u 6 navečer u rađaonu, dobila epid., malo dripa i krenulo....trudovi super, kao lagana menstrualna bol, za razliku od prvog poroda.... epiduralna je super, ja se zezam s babicom i doktoricama, ko da sam na kavu došla... oko 9 me ulovilo par jakih trudova , trudim se disat al teško i najednom osjetim neke plinove i pritisak u crijevima, i povraća mi se.... brzo nakon toga mi se i kaka i beba ide van,,,, u tri stiska evo Luke... ja malo samo pukla, 3 šava negdje oko guze unutra,drugi dan odma sjedila.... mogu reći da mi je ovaj porod bio puno brži i jedno 500 puta lakši od prvog, a isto tako i oporavak. a tak sam se bojala!! 

*kate jesi ti rodilaaaaa*

----------


## Beti3

No, vidiš, da je bilo sve OK. (I to na moj rođendan.) Dobar znak je izabrao. Čestitam i ovdje.

----------


## iva1602

beti sretan ti ročkas  :Smile:   i hvala na čestitkama  :Smile: )

----------


## Kate76

*Iva* čestitam!!!  :Klap: 

Jesam, rodila i ja na 27.02. u 10:40 ujutro, Rita 3.750 g teška i 49 cm duga.
Alarm je krenuo u nedjelju navečer, al ne zbog trudova, nego temperature. Pravac Petrova, ctg tahikardija. Rekli mi da dodjem ponovit ctg ujutro, a ako krene temperatura rast da dođem i ranije. U pet ujutro eto me opet, temperatura narasla, ctg opet tahikardija. I stavili me u proceduru. Napisat ću i cijelu priču, al ukratko, nakon prokidanja vodenjaka Rita se rodila za 20 minuta, nekoliko trudova, razarajucih dok se spuštala u porodni kanal i u tri tiskanja bila je vani. Da mi je vodenjak spontano puknuo rodila bi tamo di bi se zatekla. Tri vanjska šava, malo sam pukla, al ništa što bi me ometalo, sjedila odmah.

Dakle, drugi porod, daleko brži od prvog, sam izgon puno bolniji i intezivniji, ali ništa čega bi se trebalo bojati.

----------


## erina

:Very Happy: Čestitke cure :Very Happy:  

Svaka čast na superbrzim porodima, dabogda i meni bilo tako  :Grin:  
Uživajte i mazite se sa svojim bebicama  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## astral

:Very Happy:

----------


## iva1602

> *Iva* čestitam!!! 
> 
> Jesam, rodila i ja na 27.02. u 10:40 ujutro, Rita 3.750 g teška i 49 cm duga.
> Alarm je krenuo u nedjelju navečer, al ne zbog trudova, nego temperature. Pravac Petrova, ctg tahikardija. Rekli mi da dodjem ponovit ctg ujutro, a ako krene temperatura rast da dođem i ranije. U pet ujutro eto me opet, temperatura narasla, ctg opet tahikardija. I stavili me u proceduru. Napisat ću i cijelu priču, al ukratko, nakon prokidanja vodenjaka Rita se rodila za 20 minuta, nekoliko trudova, razarajucih dok se spuštala u porodni kanal i u tri tiskanja bila je vani. Da mi je vodenjak spontano puknuo rodila bi tamo di bi se zatekla. Tri vanjska šava, malo sam pukla, al ništa što bi me ometalo, sjedila odmah.
> 
> Dakle, drugi porod, daleko brži od prvog, sam izgon puno bolniji i intezivniji, ali ništa čega bi se trebalo bojati.


jaooo draga čestitke od srca!! isti dan ne mogu vjerovat!! i porodi skoro po brzini slični,samo sam ja dobila epid, al inače mali isto izletio van u tri truda i imam isto 3 šava,sjedim i trčkaram po stanu već danima....kako je dobro kad si nakon poroda odmah fit!  :Smile:   uživajte cure.....

----------


## flopica

što volim ovakvo nešto pročitati  :Very Happy: 
najprije cure čestitam obadvjema, a potom molim još koj opis o brzom i lakom drugom porodu  :Cool:

----------


## mala nada

*Iva i Kate* četitam vam od srca.

1.porod-u 37tj bila na pregledu gin rekao i dalje si 1,5 cm otvorena vidimo se sljedeći tj.Ja navečer  u 9 h počela osječat trudove,svakih 10 min.Nakon 2 sata iako i dalje na 10 min krećemo za Pu.Ostajem u pred rađaoni.Ujutro u 8 na viziti otvorena 7 prstiju,prokida mi vodenjak,pravac rađaona.Oko 9 počeli mi jaki trudovi,rodila u 11.45 uz epi.
Sad me malo strah kako će ovaj put biti,ali su me vaše priče smirile.Gin je prošli tj rekao da sam prst otvorena i da je beba veća ima 3550g,te da je moguće da i ovaj put rodim ranije.U 37tj sam i nestrpljiva.Par dana sam imala jake lažne trudove,pa ništa,pa opet.Kako mi prijateljice koje su sve to prošle govore da će biti brže i lakše,malo me hvata panika da neću stići do bolnice koja je 100 km udaljena,da ću prekasno krenuti jer ću prvo morat malu zbrinut.Pa se mislim da bi mi bilo najbolje da krenu trudovi kad ju ovedem u vrtić.

----------


## iva1602

mala nada sretnooo. bit će to sve super... meni se taman sve poklopilo kako sam željela, malog ujutro odveli u vrtić, muž odradio 2 sata na poslu, vratio se doma po mene i otišla sam na redoviti pregled u bolnicu... i ostavili me rodit ... :Smile: )) zbilja je sve drugi put brže i lakše...bar je meni..a i sve oko bebe je lakše jer sve ve znaš otprije.... sretno i želim ti brz i lagan porod i još lakši oporavak

----------


## acqua

do jučer sam čitala vaše priče u strahu kako će to izgledati. sad vam mogu reći da sam ja drugi put bila smirenija i sve je prošlo suuuper.
drugi porod je bio duži. trudovi su trajali preko 24 sata, ali su bili nepravilni, isprekidani, ne tako jaki. u bolnicu sam došla zadnji tren i rodila u roku 20 min. u biti, porod koji bi svakome poželjela. 
prvi put je sve zajedno trajalo 12 sati. boljelo je više, ali je možda razlog tome i činjenica da sam provela par sati u predrađaoni ležeći.
sretno vam svima!

----------


## nevenera

prvi porod mi je bio brz (u 4 ujutro trudovi na 6 min, u 7.35 rodila, bila u boxu samo za izgon), vaginalni, ali prijevremeni (34+5). sad imam problema s tlakom pa me strah da se nešto ne zakomplicira. htjela bih opet vaginalno i brzo, samo da tlak u porodu ne skoči.  :Cekam:

----------


## astral

mene je samo strah te predrađaone..prvi put sam provela 12 sati u predrađaoni a 6 sati u boksu, od toga sve skupa 15 sati na dripu a 6 na epiduralnoj....ma živi užas...da mi je tada bila ova pamet... :Mad: 

i tako bi volila ovaj put izbjeći rezanje jer su me prošli put punti bolili mjesec dana... :Sad:

----------


## Trina

Sad kad se sjetim svega, kad je sve prošlo i kad mogu objektivno sagledati situaciju, mogu reći da od moja četiri poroda, drugi je bio najlakši i najbrži.

----------


## nevenera

rodila sam na Uskrs, 35+2, vaginalno, brzinski, više manje kao i prvi put u box samo za izgon, 3110g i 50 cm. trudovi su počeli nakon što su mi dali dex za pluća oko 21. rodila sam u 00.25. 
u inkubatoru je zasad. još se samo gledamo.

----------


## flopica

nevenanera čestitam! 
nadam se da će beba brzo iz inkubatora pa će te se i maziti  :Heart:

----------


## astral

*nevenera*, čestitam i želim ti da što prije budete zajedno  :Love: 

mene sad već pomalo hvata strah, ali samo zato jer me svi ispituju jeli me strah kad znam šta me čeka...ali ja zapravo i ne znam šta me čeka  :Smile:

----------


## slavonka2

Prvi porod prava muka -36 h trudova i 9 h rađaone sa epiduralnom i dripom. Za drugi sam oplakala 1000x jer sam je bojala da će opet biti tako. A drugi porod - trudove prohodala doma peglajući i kuhajući. Čak sam i kosu viklala da idem lijepa roditi heheh. Došla u 21h rodila u 22.55h. Bog me blagoslovio da lakim porodom i da vidim kako je to stvarno moguće jer kada sam čitala kako neke žene rađaju lako mislila sam da pričaju lovačke priče...

----------


## nevenera

izašli smo doma u utorak. bio je 7 dana u inkubatoru. super je prihvatio cicu. sad smo konačno doma

----------


## astral

> izašli smo doma u utorak. bio je 7 dana u inkubatoru. super je prihvatio cicu. sad smo konačno doma


 :Klap:

----------


## erina

Nakon prvog poroda induciranog od početka do kraja, dogodio se i drugi, prirodan i za poželiti od početka do kraja.
Istina trajao je duže od prvog, prvi trudovi krenuli ranim jutrom a ja rodila u 23:47h ali ti trudovi prošli tako neprimjetno kroz većinu dana, uz spremanje, čišćenje i zadnje pripreme. Opuštena kućna atmosfera mi baš godila tako da sam se držala kuće do zadnjeg trena, i nekako se sve baš savršeno posložilo na kraju. Kad je N zaspala smo se spremili i put bolnice, tamo sam uspjela odraditi ctg, pregled i dok sam stigla u boks već je krenuo izgon tako da nije bilo ni klistira ni ikakvih intervencija. Čak nisam ni rezana ni pukla iako je Stela povelika beba bila na kraju (3980g i 51cm). Uglavnom, ono što me najviše dojmilo u cijelom porodu su bili osjećaji, puno intenzivniji, svjesniji, drugačiji...nešto predivno :Heart:

----------


## astral

:Heart:

----------


## alef

Citam malo ovu staru temu... I mene nekako sad vise strah nego prvi put... Samo iskustvo poroda nisam dozivjela kao jako tesko i bolno, ali po rijecima dr. i po oporavku sudeci bio je "tezak" porod... Eh sad, ja inace nisam panicar ni mimozica, imam prilicno visok prag bola, ali me sad straaaah...

----------


## gita75

Od moja tri poroda prvi je bio najduži, drugi najlakši, a treći najkraći i najteži.
Nakon trećeg sam se stvarno osjećala razvaljeno po cijelom tijelu.

----------


## rahela

> Od moja tri poroda prvi je bio najduži, drugi najlakši, a treći najkraći i najteži.
> Nakon trećeg sam se stvarno osjećala razvaljeno po cijelom tijelu.


nevjerojatno, ali potpuno isto i kod mene

----------


## gita75

> nevjerojatno, ali potpuno isto i kod mene


da trebam rodit četvrto, uzela bi epiduralnu, ne bi se usudila više "na živo".

----------


## rahela

lol
ne rađam više četvrto.
ako treba, usvojit ću

doduše, meni je veći problem trudnoća nego porod

----------


## naniluc

> Od moja tri poroda prvi je bio najduži, drugi najlakši, a treći najkraći i najteži.
> Nakon trećeg sam se stvarno osjećala razvaljeno po cijelom tijelu.


Baš kao i meni- treći najkraći i najžešći.

----------


## naniluc

> da trebam rodit četvrto, uzela bi epiduralnu, ne bi se usudila više "na živo".


Meni je moj ginekolog rekao: " Gospođo, budući da Vam je ovo treća beba, sigurno ju ne budete dobili:"  :Laughing:

----------

